# Sitze da und singe vor mich hin." - Verbstellung



## Hutschi

Ich bin nicht sicher, wie die Verbposition gezählt wird, wenn das Subjekt weggelassen wird:

"Sitze da und singe vor mich hin."

Hat das Verb "sitze" in diesem Satz die erste oder die zweite Position?

_Leere Kategorie als Spur von "ich" (1), sitze (2), ..._

oder

_Sitze (1) ..._


----------



## Henryk

Hutschi said:


> Ich bin nicht sicher, wie die Verbposition gezählt wird, wenn das Subjekt weggelassen wird:
> 
> "Sitze da und singe vor mich hin."
> 
> Hat das Verb "sitze" in diesem Satz die erste oder die zweite Position?
> 
> _Leere Kategorie als Spur von "ich" (1), sitze (2), ..._
> 
> oder
> 
> _Sitze (1) ..._


Der Satz ist elliptisch und somit formell nicht brauchbar. Das finite Verb ist an der zweiten Stelle, das Subjekt wurde nur weggelassen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Henryk. Ich hatte es schon vermutet, dass das Subjekt mitgezählt wird, obwohl es aktuell nicht vorhanden ist. Der Satz ist nur als Beispiel für eine ganze Gruppe von Sätzen gedacht. Als Beispiel für diese Gruppe sollte er formell brauchbar sein. 
Oder gibt es bessere Beispiele? (Vielleicht habe ich "formell nicht brauchbar" auch missverstanden.)

Die Form ist schon sehr alt, wird aber selten verwendet. Zuerst hatte ich sie in Märchen gesehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, Henryk hat natürlich recht. Es handelt sich um einen normalen Hauptsatz mit ausgelassenem Subjekt, das die erste Position besetzt.

Kajjo


----------



## Gio77

Sehr interessantes Thema…

Schon lange habe ich gemerkt, dass solche Sätze manchmal ausgesprochen werden. Doch wurde mir (und allen, die Deutsch gelernt haben) tausendmal wiederholt, dass das Subjekt im Deutschen _nie_ implizit sein darf!

Wie kommt das denn vor? Ist das eine Art von dichterischer Freiheit oder gibt es bestimmte voraussehbare Kontexte, wo das erlaubt ist?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Kontext, in dem das erlaubt ist, ist, wenn ich vor mich hin sinniere, als "ich"-Erzähler). 

(Also in der ersten Person.)

Lauf die Straße lang.
Sehe zwei Autos.
Was tun?
Drehe mich um.

Es würde auch im Plural funktionieren, ich habe es aber im Plural nicht im aktiven Wortschatz.

Man muss die Form von einer anderen unterscheiden:

http://www.stuttgarter-schule.de/doehlahnmun.htm


> sind spiele worte​werden worte schatten​


 

Hier ist der erste Satz als Nebensatz, als Konditionalsatz, interpretierbar. "Wenn Spiele Worte sind, werden Worte Schatten." Solche Parallelkonstruktionen sind nicht selten.


Eine ähnliche Form, aber mit Subjekt, enthalten die "Wanderer-Witze":

"Kommt ein Wanderer des Wegs ..."

Sie enthalten ebenfalls eine leere Kategorie am Anfang. "Es/Da kommt ein Wanderer des Wegs ..." - "es" (bzw. "da") wird weggelassen. 

Auf diese Art kann man die zweite Position des Verbes "retten".


Beispiel für das ausgelassene Subjekt, aus einem Lied von Kurt Demmler:



> sitz auf einem baum, ess pflaumen,
> spuck die steine in das heu,
> welch ein glück für meinen gaumen,
> diese fetten blauen pflaumen
> machen frisch und neu.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Eine ähnliche Form, aber mit Subjekt, enthalten die "Wanderer-Witze"


Ja, das betrifft aber nicht nur Wandererwitze, von denen ich im übrigen noch nie gehört habe, sondern die Mehrheit der typisch deutschen, erzählten Witze:

_Sagt Kalle zu Ede...
Kommt der Ober und fragt...
Schreit eine Blondine: ...
Sagt ein Ostfriese zum anderen...
_
Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ähnliche Strukturen verwendete Luther:_ Spricht Jesus zu ihr: Maria! _jl.ev11.076,10; joh.20,16]


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, das betrifft aber nicht nur Wandererwitze, von denen ich im übrigen noch nie gehört habe, sondern die Mehrheit der typisch deutschen, erzählten Witze:
> 
> _Sagt Kalle zu Ede..._
> _Kommt der Ober und fragt..._
> _Schreit eine Blondine: ..._
> _Sagt ein Ostfriese zum anderen..._
> 
> Kajjo


Often do the same thing myself.
Logical to leave out words when in a hurry.
See the same thing in jokes:

"Bartender says to a drunk, …"

Nothing is happening here in English except the omission of words. I assume there is nothing else happening in German either. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, dafür einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, aber da das sicherlich dieses Thema kreuzt, möchte ich hier einfach fragen, was ihr von dieser Konstruktion haltet:

_Komme ich jetzt zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten: ..._
_Na, dann hole ich mal was zu trinken._
_Fasse ich nun zum Abschluss noch einmal alles zusammen: ..._

Ist das etwa ein Imperativ der ersten Person Singular? Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn die erste Person einen Imperativ hätte (im Französischen ist es für den Plural möglich), aber ich kenne keine Sprache, bei der es einen Imperativ für die erste Person Singular gibt.


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> _Komme ich jetzt zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten: ..._
> _Na, dann hole ich mal was zu trinken._
> _Fasse ich nun zum Abschluss noch einmal alles zusammen: ..._
> 
> Ist das etwa ein Imperativ der ersten Person Singular? Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn die erste Person einen Imperativ hätte (im Französischen ist es für den Plural möglich)



Gibt's den im Deutschen nicht auch, den 1. Ps.Pl. Imperativ meine ich (also all die Sätze von oben im Plural: _Kommen wir jetzt zu den..._)?

Sind das Sätze bzw. Konstruktionen (die von oben), die du verwenden würdest? Mir kommen sie etwas seltsam vor.

Was wäre die pragmatische Funktion von Imperativen an sich selbst, so eine Art Selbstanfeuerung? Wäre wirklich interessant, ob es Sprachen gibt, wo der quasi-schizoide Split in Ich-Du in solchen Fällen nicht stattfindet. Es würde mich aber wundern, da das direktive Element in Imperativen in gewisser Weise ein Gegenüber (im Plural eben in einem hortativen Sinn) voraussetzt.

On topic: Ich finde, die Ich-Auslassung ist normal in beschränkten, auf Kürze aus seienden (SMS, Notizen und Ähnliches) und in poetischen (i.w.S.) Texten. Sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo ich ihr regelmäßig begegnen würde. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich das _ich_ irgendwo sonst auslassen würde (also besonders in gesprochener Sprache würde mir das sehr seltsam erscheinen).


----------



## Kajjo

Canoo.net erklärt dies recht gut. Es gibt im Deutschen keinen Imperativ 1. Plural, aber es gibt vorgenannte Formen als Stellvertreter.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Canoo.net erklärt dies recht gut. Es gibt im Deutschen keinen Imperativ 1. Plural, aber es gibt vorgenannte Formen als Stellvertreter.



Es ist, finde ich, Geschmacksache, ob man die _kommen wir_ Konstruktion als Imperativ ansieht oder nicht, denn im Grunde ist sie formal analog zum von Canoo als Imperativ kategorisierten _kommen Sie_.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Es ist, finde ich, Geschmacksache, ob man die _kommen wir_ Konstruktion als Imperativ ansieht oder nicht, denn im Grunde ist sie formal analog zum von Canoo als Imperativ kategorisierten _kommen Sie_.


Ja, ich denke auch, daß man "Kommen wir" als Imperativ auffassen könnte. Formal scheint dies derzeit zwar nicht üblich, aber linguistisch steht dem wohl nichts im Wege.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Gibt's den im Deutschen nicht auch, den 1. Ps.Pl. Imperativ meine ich (also all die Sätze von oben im Plural: _Kommen wir jetzt zu den..._)?


 
Es gibt ihn in einigen romanischen Sprachen offiziell. In den germanischen Sprachen wird er meist mit _lassen_ (analog: _let_) wiedergegeben. Wir haben aber im Deutschen - analog zu _machen Sie_ - die Möglichkeit, _machen wir_ zu sagen. Das geht mittlerweile auch mit der zweiten Person: _mache du das!/macht ihr schon mal!_



> Sind das Sätze bzw. Konstruktionen (die von oben), die du verwenden würdest? Mir kommen sie etwas seltsam vor.


 
In einem Vortrag habe ich sie zum Beispiel schön verwendet: _Komme ich nun abschließend noch zu meinem Fazit_.



> Was wäre die pragmatische Funktion von Imperativen an sich selbst, so eine Art Selbstanfeuerung?


 
Nein, nicht unbedingt. Es ist eine Art Aufforderung an die Zuhörer, dass sie meinem Vorhaben nun folgen sollen. Ich kenne es eigentlich nur richtig explizit in Verbindung mit dem Verb _kommen_ und _zusammenfassen_; das mag aber daran liegen, dass ich diesen Imperativ eigentlich nur in Vorträgen, Referaten, Reden etc. höre.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Ja, ich denke auch, daß man "Kommen wir" als Imperativ auffassen könnte. Formal scheint dies derzeit zwar nicht üblich, aber linguistisch steht dem wohl nichts im Wege.


First, a question, Kajjo:


> eine Personen, Höflichkeitsform mehrere Personen, Höflichkeitsform _3. Pers. Plur._ Konj. Präs. + Sie
> 
> Kommen Sie!


Why "3. Pers."? Third person? Or the third form of the command form?a

By the way, I have seen "Let's go!" analyzed in different ways in English, sometimes as a command, sometimes as something else. I think this is much like what you are talking about in German here, if I have not misunderstood.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Why "3. Pers."? Third person? Or the third form of the command form?


The term "3rd person" refers to the counting "1. ich, 2. du, 3. er-sie-es" (Singular) and "1. wir, 2. ihr, 3. sie" (Plural). Die deutsche Höflichkeitsform ist eben die 3. Person Plural.



> By the way, I have seen "Let's go!" analyzed in different ways in English, sometimes as a command, sometimes as something else. I think this is much like what you are talking about in German here, if I have not misunderstood.


Ja, das habe ich gemeint. Man kann die Formen unterschiedlich interpretieren und ich mag Acrolect oder Whodunit nicht widersprechen, daß man dies in der Tat als Imperativ Plural 1. Person auslegen könnte. Das scheint wirklich nur Definitionssache zu sein.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> The term "3rd person" refers to the counting "1. ich, 2. du, 3. er-sie-es" (Singular) and "1. wir, 2. ihr, 3. sie" (Plural). Die deutsche Höflichkeitsform ist eben die 3. Person Plural.


But Kajjo, why is "Kommen Sie!" third person? This is a command for one or more people, and it addresses them directly. This has nothing to do with "them". I'm totally confused.



> Ja, das habe ich gemeint. Man kann die Formen unterschiedlich interpretieren und ich mag Acrolect oder Whodunit nicht widersprechen, daß man dies in der Tat als Imperativ Plural 1. Person auslegen könnte. Das scheint wirklich nur Definitionssache zu sein.


This is clear. Thank you!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> _Komme ich jetzt zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten: ..._
> _Na, dann hole ich mal was zu trinken._
> _Fasse ich nun zum Abschluss noch einmal alles zusammen: ..._


 Das ist doch ein völlig unverwandtes Thema. Es geht hier um die komplette Auslassung vom Subjekt. In Deinen Sätzen ist das Subjekt doch vorhanden, nur eben in einer untypischen Position (mit Ausnahme vom zweiten Satz, der eigentlich völlig normal ist, denn "dann" besetzt als Adverbial die erste Position).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Das ist doch ein völlig unverwandtes Thema. Es geht hier um die komplette Auslassung vom Subjekt.


 
In erster Linie ging es mir um die Postion des Verbes in einigen Sätzen. 
Das Verb scheint an erster Position zu stehen, steht aber an zweiter Position, weil die Leerstelle mitgezählt wird.

Das ist möglich, wenn das Subjekt ausgelassen wird, aber auch, wenn das Subjekt nach hinten im Satz verschoben wird und die neue erste Position ausgelassen wird.

Mein erstes Beispiel (als Prototyp für solche Formen) war ein ausgelassenes Subjekt. Unklar war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt, ob es mitgezählt wird. Wie sich in der Diskussion zeigte, wird es das.

Es gibt andere Formen, bei denen das keine Rolle spielt.
Standardmäßig an erster Stelle steht das (finite) Verb beim Imperativ, bei einer Reihe von Fragesätzen und im Falle von bestimmten (verkürzten) Konditionalsätzen: _Regnet es, wird die Straße nass._ (Für: _Wenn es regnet, wird die Straße nass.)_ 


Hierdurch kommen die anderen Formen ins Spiel.

_Komme ich jetzt zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten: ... _(kann als Sonderfall vom Imperativ interpretiert werden, wie die Diskussion zeigte, aber auch, abhängig vom Kontext, als Verkürzung: _Da komme ich jetzt zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten ..._)
_Na, dann hole ich mal was zu trinken._ "Na" zählt hier nicht mit, deshalb steht das 
_Fasse ich nun zum Abschluss noch einmal alles zusammen: ... _


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> But Kajjo, why is "Kommen Sie!" third person? This is a command for one or more people, and it addresses them directly. This has nothing to do with "them". I'm totally confused.
> ...


 
Es ist eine rein grammatische und formale Betrachtung, eine grammatische Klasseneinteilung, keine natürliche. 

Vergleich:
"Wenn Du mitkommst ..." - zweite Person Einzahl, wird familiär und unter Freunden verwendet.
"Wenn Er mitkommt ..." - dritte Person Einzahl, wurde früher verwendet, heute nicht mehr. Manchmal sieht man es noch in historischen Filmen über die Zeit des Adels: "Jungfer, Sie gefällt mir". 
"Wenn Ihr mitkommt ..." - zweite Person Mehrzahl, ebenfalls veraltet, besser gesagt, obsolet.
"Wenn Sie mitkommen ..." - dritte Person Mehrzahl, heutige Höflichkeitsform.
Alle Formen bedeuten das gleiche, wenn man vom Grad der Höflichkeit absieht und davon, dass zwei der Formen "ausgestorben" sind.


Vergleiche auch: Viele Könige verwendeten den Plural, wenn sie über sich selbst sprachen: "Wir haben beschlossen ..." (erste Person Mehrzahl)


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Das ist doch ein völlig unverwandtes Thema. Es geht hier um die komplette Auslassung vom Subjekt. In Deinen Sätzen ist das Subjekt doch vorhanden, nur eben in einer untypischen Position (mit Ausnahme vom zweiten Satz, der eigentlich völlig normal ist, denn "dann" besetzt als Adverbial die erste Position).



Ist es nicht. Gut, ich sehe ein, dass dieses _dann_ die erste Position besetzt, aber sieh dir bitte die anderen Sätze an. Wo und vor allem wie wird dort die erste Stelle besetzt? Eine Umstellung von Subjekt und Prädikat kommt nur in Interrogativ-, Imperativ- oder Relativsätzen vor. Wenn es jedoch hier kein Imperativ sein soll, was ist es dann? 

_Komme ich nun zu meinem Fazit: ..._

Das Adverb _nun_ steht schon an dritter Stelle (es geht also nicht wie bei _Nun komme ich ..._). Es ist keine Frage (als nicht _Komme ich nun?_) und es ist kein Bedingungssatz (wie in _Komme ich, dann passiert dies und das_). Was also ist es für ein Satz, wenn kein Imperativsatz?


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Das Adverb _nun_ steht schon an dritter Stelle (es geht also nicht wie bei _Nun komme ich ..._). Es ist keine Frage (als nicht _Komme ich nun?_) und es ist kein Bedingungssatz (wie in _Komme ich, dann passiert dies und das_). Was also ist es für ein Satz, wenn kein Imperativsatz?


Ja, das ist eine gute Frage. Anscheinend erfüllt der Satz alle Bedingungen eines Imperativsatzes und mir wäre bei dieser Klassifikation nicht unwohl -- allerdings habe ich davon noch nicht "offiziell" gehört und es wäre interessant, eine Meinung von einem Linguisten dazu zu hören.

Kajjo


----------

